# Scariest Childhood Halloween Experience



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

It might be fun to read about member's "Scariest Childhood Halloween Experiences"... 

I remember being around 7 years old and walking down a dimly lit apartment hallway to an apartment at the end of the hall. After several knocks, the door slowly opened and there stood a tall woman with big bulging, bovine type eyes.  

Well that totally freaked me out because she wasn't wearing a mask so I ran away! 

As I matured I realized her eyes were the result of a bad Thyroid condition


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

My scariest experience was when I was 7 also. It had rained during the day, and I was using a paper goodie bag. The bottom of the bag got wet and I lost all my loot through a hole. Fortunately, there were leftovers at home that got me through the next few weeks.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't remember any really scary childhood experiences, but I can recall one from when I was like 19. My friend Kim's (then) fiancee George was waiting in the bushes outside my house wearing a WWF Mankind mask and jumped out at me when I was passing by. I had no idea he was there, nor do I know how long he waited there for me to happen along. I nearly crapped my pants.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, mine was like Zombie-F. I going trick or treating with a few buddies when someone jumped out and tried to take my bag of candy. I reach out and pushed them away by grabbing their chest. I found out the following week that it was an older chick messing with me. That was the first time old Deathtouch was able to copp a feel. Halloween was the never the same after that.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LMAO Deathtouch. too bad you didnt realize what you were "touching" at the time, you might not have run away. LOL. 

My experience was very similar. I was 19 and still trick or treating, disguised as taking my friends nephew out, but trick or treated anyway...

so out of the bushes someone came and chased us. scared the living **** out of me and my friend...i was never the same, to this day I am skiddish in the dark around bushes, usually walk down the street and not the sidewalk.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good stories....I can't wait to meet you guys and DT, you're screwed!
I know what you look like.....I'll get you!!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Mine happened when I was really, really young (5? Younger?), and for a long time, I kept thinking it was just a nightmare I had--'til my mom confirmed that it had really happened.

I was trick or treating with my mom, and one of the houses we stopped by had a Frankenstein type scene set up in their entryway. They had Jacob's ladders going and electricity noises and everything, and a guy dressed up as Frankenstein strapped to an upright gurney just off the side of the door. I knew the dude in makeup wasn't just a prop, but everything looked so neat I just had to take a peek. I got my candy and crept over to check things out, and then they decided to get their scare off. They had it set up so it looked like 'ole Frankie was getting electrocuted when they flipped a lever, and man, did he scream and thrash and just milk the scene for what it was worth. Would've startled me today, too, but as young as I was? I was in tears. My mom had some pretty serious words with them after that.

...Yet, as bad a memory as it was, my first thought on the matter is and has always been, "Man, what a sweet setup..."


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Frighteners dont do anything... We are only telling you this stuff cuz we feel "safe" here, please dont ruin that......

OOOh the anticipation, Im scared now.... wont be able to sleep...


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I haven't had a bad experience and I think that's why I love Halloween so much.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> Frighteners dont do anything... We are only telling you this stuff cuz we feel "safe" here, please dont ruin that......
> 
> OOOh the anticipation, Im scared now.... wont be able to sleep...


You're only 4 hrs away....

sleep tight!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Being with parents that do not celebrate it in any way, shape or form and them knowing you want to. If that's not scary, I don't know what is. This **** went down for many years for me.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Man, I could NEVER do that to my kids.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

hm, i have two that come to mind. when i was younger, three and four our street did halloween right, every house decerated. one house jsut had the light on with a bowl of candy out which kind of dissapointed me because i loved seeing everything. well as we were leaving i was walking next to a hdge which went up several feet. out of one of the small spaces between the hedges a witch prop popped out scarying me horrably. the next year i was dissapointed though because there was nothing there. thats one reason i decided to become a haunter.

the second was when i was fourteen. i was out hunting for any house that was giving out candy and in a bad mood because some lady had yelled at me claiming i'd been at her house twenty minutes ago dressed as sponge bob. no candy there. i finally found one that went all out, fog, tomb stones light. no one home though jsut candy on the pourch. as i was leaving some older teen in a troll mask jumpped out at me screaming "may jesus take your soul!" and grabbed my bag.

i realized it was some older teen being a jerk and gave him a quick warning slap. he kept shout his phrase over and over again so i rammed him in his big fake nose. he fell back into a rose bush and i walked away.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I remember when I was a teenager, I used to hide in the bushes in a troll costume. When kids came along I would jump out at them and scream, "May Jebus take your soul!"...and then I'd take their candy.

One Halloween this kid got upset and slapped my face. I yelled back at him. Then he punched me in my big fake nose and walked away.




lol...okay...sorry...I couldn't resist that.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

now that is funny!!!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ha ha darklore that was great. I guess my scary childhood memory came because of my grandmother. Every october she had this terribly ugly witch dummy that sat in the corner of the dining room. My gosh i hated that thing, i could just see it lunging at me to eat the very flesh off my bones when i walked by it. Well finally one year about 3 years later it did. My older uncle decided it would be funny to dress in it when he knew we were coming over to visit, and when i walked by that damned ugly b.. i mean witch lunged right at me. I truly believed at that moment that i was doomed and my life was over, my very blood turned to ice in my veins, and then i smiled.After that i was totally possessed by monsters and halloween. As the years went by i went to every haunted house i could and started building my own props, and then i joined a very cool halloween forum.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Great stories everyone.

My worst was my uncle dressing up as death, and scaring me TO DEATH. I was 6 or 7, and hid behind the bathroom door, refusing to come out until he left.

Maybe it's that memory that makes me want to do haunts and good costumes, since his was actually crappy and I was petrified.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG
I was like 7 and I had NEVER been through a serious haunt....so my parents decide to take me to The Mummy's Tomb haunt at Universal and I was BEGGING them to let me out XD! After that I became absolutely fascinated by haunting, so now I'M that scary guy making the little horror fan kid **** himself


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I didn't really have any scary Halloween moments as a child. One year this house had two bodies under a pine tree, one of them turned out to be a real guy, who lunged after us. From that point on, I always hoped every prop would be a real person, and that he would chase after us! If someone had so much as a scarecrow in their yard, I would watch and wait for the attack until I had to be dragged by my parents to the next yard! I didnt become easy to scare until I had kids of my own.


----------

